# Bleekeri Feeding



## goleo (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello boys and girls!

I just picked up some new cichlid fry and noticed my Bleekeri is not impressed with the flake food.
The others seem to be just fine. They would eat spaghetti and meatballs if I threw it in!

I've tried green flakes and some different cichlid flakes that I picked up last night, but still nothing!

The only thing that seems to be working are the tiny cichlid pellets. I'm just not sure if this is a great idea for cichlid fry?
They are having a little trouble with they pellets, sucking them in and spitting them out...

I'm gonna try soaking them in warm water first to soften them up a bit.

Does anyone have and suggestions? Advice? :-?

If you need any other info, let me know...

Thanks in advance


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

you can crush the pellets to smaller peice or get nls grow pellet that are .5mm and some cyclop-eeze. that what i'm feeding my 3/4 "to 1" p. nyererei fry right now. if they are smaller then 1/2" you can try alittle hard boil egg yolk mixed with water but not so much that it will foul the water. but cyclop-eeze work better with **** at free swimming stage to juvi stage . then you can mix in the nls grow pellet.


----------

